# Poodlington



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I am getting SUCH a kick out of these dogs... Poodles groomed as bedlingtons LOL


----------



## Dagger (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL!

My mother's standard poodle would be so pissed. She feels self-conscious if she's anything but shaved.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Mini/toy poodles are on my future To-Own list and you better believe I'm going to trim it like a bedlington just to confuse people LOL. My favorite poodle cut is the german though:










Followed by the corded, but maintenance:










(poodles have such gorgeous feet, has anyone else ever noticed that?)


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Those Bedlington cuts freak me RIGHT out. From head-on, they look like weird, eye-less dog aliens with an arm for a head. The German cut is really cool though! And I've always liked corded dogs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never liked Bedlington cuts even on Bedlingtons, LOL. It's weird. 

I don't like a shaved face or ears, or long hair on the ears, on Poodles, so if I got one I'd have to find how to clip them the way I like. I'm not sure there's a name for what I like and I would probably drive the groomer crazy . But I do love the creative clipping competitions.

I think their feet are called cat feet? Although I think the main reason they look different is because they're shaved so you can see the structure.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> (poodles have such gorgeous feet, has anyone else ever noticed that?)


I don't like Poodle feet (because they're shaved), but many other breeds have the same type of foot shape. It is indeed called a cat foot. You can see it in Dobermans, Great Danes, etc etc. Many breeds aren't supposed to have a cat foot (an example being Borzoi, who should have a hare foot), but because cat feet "look nicer", some breeds do trend towards them.


----------

